# HTML Formatter



## Norbert Eder (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem HTML-Formatter. Dies soll kein Feature von irgendeinem Editor sein, sondern ich hätte da ganz gern ein Tool, bei dem ich ein oder mehrere HTML-Files auswählen kann und das Teil formatiert den Inhalt schön runter.

Hintergrund: Ich arbeite mit jEdit und da gibts leider kein Plugin dafür  Einen anderen Editor möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt installieren.

Vielleicht hat jemand ein Tool bzw. einen Link parat.

lG
NE


----------



## Fabian H (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hmm, meinst du sowas wie tidy?

Falls nicht: Was ist ein HTML-Formatter? Klärt mich auf


----------



## Norbert Eder (21. Mai 2004)

Danke, die Page liefert alles was ich benötige.


----------

